# would you touch it..



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Just replace the riser that was ripped down, or not get the job. What would you have done? :jester:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

looks better than some of the ones ive seen!


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

randas said:


> Just replace the riser that was ripped down, or not get the job. What would you have done? :jester:


I installed that 30 + years ago ...back when i lived in canada


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would of fixed what the storm broke and recommended updating the rest of the service at a later date....

If they asked for a price... I would ask when did they plan on doing the work...

Pricing the job now and being called (6) months from now doesn't work for me... I will gladly come back to price it out when they are ready to have the work done....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

randas said:


> Just replace the riser that was ripped down, or not get the job. What would you have done? :jester:


Replace the riser ,Then push a service upgrade..:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

id just replace the riser... that crap isn't going to burst into flames. the less work I have to do the better. Get on to the next job.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Jobs already done, that PVC is new. I upsold underground from the house to the meter on the pole, but my price for the service wasn't in the budget.

Thats an FPE panel, and the 100a disco wouldn't close when I was done. Had to open the cover and 'assist' the blades into place with a piece of wood :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks fairly tame, I'd have just done the riser too.



randas said:


> Thats an FPE panel, and the 100a disco wouldn't close when I was done. Had to open the cover and 'assist' the blades into place with a piece of wood


Plenty of newer Square D and Eaton switches do that too. Few weeks ago I had to use a zip tie to hold one closed till I could replace the next day. :laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> id just replace the riser... that crap isn't going to burst into flames. the less work I have to do the better. Get on to the next job.


It js an fpe panel......


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> I would of fixed what the storm broke and recommended updating the rest of the service at a later date....
> 
> If they asked for a price... I would ask when did they plan on doing the work...
> 
> Pricing the job now and being called (6) months from now doesn't work for me... I will gladly come back to price it out when they are ready to have the work done....


How come? I understand 30 day proposal expirations, but how much difference in price could there possibly be in removing a few panels, adding a new grounding system, and installing (1) new panel in it's place? 

For the record... I'd have made the repair to the riser and been done with it! 

And if they asked about the complete upgrade I'd have given a price and followed it up with a formal proposal listing the work we intended to do. A deposit locks the deal. There's a waiting list 2-3 weeks deep right now and I haven't had a day with nothing to do since the hurricane. I'm not complaining.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> How come? I understand 30 day proposal expirations, but how much difference in price could there possibly be in removing a few panels, adding a new grounding system, and installing (1) new panel in it's place?
> 
> For the record... I'd have made the repair to the riser and been done with it!
> 
> And if they asked about the complete upgrade I'd have given a price and followed it up with a formal proposal listing the work we intended to do. A deposit locks the deal. There's a waiting list 2-3 weeks deep right now and I haven't had a day with nothing to do since the hurricane. I'm not complaining.


Because I want the job fresh in my head so I don't forget anything from the materials list...

When I sign up a job... I make up a total parts list that same day.. from A - Z... it just works out better for me and I never have to leave the job for something I forgot... 

I have always worked this way.. never failed me yet.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

randas said:


> Just replace the riser that was ripped down, or not get the job. What would you have done? :jester:


That's a cake job right there. It's no more complex than removing the old branch circuits, ripping out the old service feeder, and removing the enclosures. For me, driving the ground rods is the biggest pita of this whole job. I might sleeve some SE through the PVC but I don't think you can do that in Canada.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Here if the riser gets ripped off, it has to go through a service inspection. That sometimes means a service change.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Because I want the job fresh in my head so I don't forget anything from the materials list...
> 
> When I sign up a job... I make up a total parts list that same day.. from A - Z... it just works out better for me and I never have to leave the job for something I forgot...
> 
> I have always worked this way.. never failed me yet.. :thumbsup:



I'm always running around too but for this I have everything - including the plywood board - already on the truck. I would need the MB panel and maybe some SEU. 

AND... I'll do it RIGHT NOW if you're ready.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Here if the riser gets ripped off, it has to go through a service inspection. That sometimes means a service change.


My buddy burndy inspected this one


----------

